# Cipollini linked to Fuentes/Operation Puerto in 2002 by Gazzetta dello Sport



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Cipollini in 2002: EPO, Transfusions & Hormones


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

No way!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

foto said:


> No way!


:lol:


Shocked; I'll tell you!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> Shocked; I'll tell you!


Cipollini might be the only cyclist ever where no one genuinely cares if he doped.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

If only Rock Racing had known that before they signed him. Now their image is all besmirtchified.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> Shocked; I'll tell you!



Will he lose his MSR win, then?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

I forgot the World Championship too!

Will he lose that too?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> Will he lose his MSR win, then?


Yeah and then Freddy Rodriguez will be the winner!!! Oh but wait, he rode for Maipei, now we have to suspect him! Ok, what about Zberg? Can a man buy a vowel? Nope, Rabobank. Plankaert? Yeah, he can spare a couple of vowels, but he rode for Cofidis. Freire? Maipei.

eh...I'm new here. How does this work? Am I doing it right?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

foto said:


> Yeah and then Freddy Rodriguez will be the winner!!! Oh but wait, he rode for Maipei, now we have to suspect him! Ok, what about Zberg? Can a man buy a vowel? Nope, Rabobank. Plankaert? Yeah, he can spare a couple of vowels, but he rode for Cofidis. Freire? Maipei.
> 
> eh...I'm new here. How does this work? Am I doing it right?


:lol:


Your poast would be funnier if it weren't so true!

Sad, isn't it?!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> Your poast would be funnier if it weren't so true!
> ...


Is it sad? It was still a great season.

One of my favorite Cipo wins is his 2002 GW win, that was awesome. Can you imagine making the final selection a few km from the finish, and all of a sudden Cipo is there with you? "Um...WTF..."


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

C'mon, he must have been doing something to get this bod.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

foto said:


> Is it sad? It was still a great season.
> 
> One of my favorite Cipo wins is his 2002 GW win, that was awesome. Can you imagine making the final selection a few km from the finish, and all of a sudden Cipo is there with you? "Um...WTF..."



With all the dopers that were lined up behind Cipo during his MSR and WC wins.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> With all the dopers that were lined up behind Cipo during his MSR and WC wins.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

If EPO was all he did, I would be shocked. I loved watching Super Mario but wasn't shallow enough not to think he would win at all cost, even back then. Abdujaparov was the only one doing more and getting caught back then.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

foto said:


>



Hey, I'm a Cipollini fan  !




What's ironic is that I was also a big Pharmstrong fan once too.

Not. Anymore.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I *knew* his hair was too good to be true.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, Cipollini has the least suspicious set of palmares of the whole EPO era. None of those wins required an especially high hematocrit (except maybe '02 GW and MSR) and he was notorious for hopping in the team car the moment the race got hard.

Am I surprised Cipo was juiced up? Of course not. In the 90s everyone (especially in Italy) was doing EPO so why wouldn't the Lion King?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

This thread is too funny!

Anyway, is anybody surprised by these revelations anymore?

Cipo is still the man...among all the other dopers!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

foto said:


> Cipollini might be the only cyclist ever where no one genuinely cares if he doped.


Agreed! He was a showman.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

spade2you said:


> I *knew* his hair was too good to be true.


Too funny Spade!

Wonder, does human growth hormone give you great hair? If so, I want some!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

kbiker3111 said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, Cipollini has the least suspicious set of palmares of the whole EPO era. None of those wins required an especially high hematocrit (except maybe '02 GW and MSR) and he was notorious for hopping in the team car the moment the race got hard.
> 
> Am I surprised Cipo was juiced up? Of course not. In the 90s everyone (especially in Italy) was doing EPO so why wouldn't the Lion King?


yeah, I thought the part where he quit on hills made things seem more realistic with him.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Holy cow! Was he doped up or what: ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Cipollini: Doped to the Gills


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Great, just great. Next you'll tell me that Rocco Siffredi takes cialis.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

merckxman said:


> Holy cow! Was he doped up or what: ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Cipollini: Doped to the Gills


well that explains his unusual 2002 GW. also the 2003 roid rage incident


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

den bakker said:


> well that explains his unusual 2002 GW. also the 2003 roid rage incident


I now wonder what Petacchi must have been taking, and how much :-D.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

What about Mark Cavendish???

He had some roid rage and he won a lot and was with the same team as a bunch of dopers, and on the team before that and the team he is on now.

Hmm...This whole Chip O'Leeny thing is really opening my eyes.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Local Hero said:


> Great, just great. Next you'll tell me that Rocco Siffredi takes cialis.


Nope. Enzyte.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I think at this point, some computer savvy guy should come up with a doping response generator. 

With Super Mario, I am pleasantly surprised and am going to have a beer.

When Jens Voight confesses I will be so angry that I threw my bike and punched myself in the balls.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

rufus said:


> C'mon, he must have been doing something to get this bod


His bod is still just as good. He's still on some magic potion or he's found Gollum's Ring.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

merckxman said:


> Holy cow! Was he doped up or what: ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Cipollini: Doped to the Gills



The Italian Pharmstrong?


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

test patches do wonders.



Cinelli 82220 said:


> His bod is still just as good. He's still on some magic potion or he's found Gollum's Ring.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

kbiker3111 said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, Cipollini has the least suspicious set of palmares of the whole EPO era. None of those wins required an especially high hematocrit (except maybe '02 GW and MSR) and he was notorious for hopping in the team car the moment the race got hard.
> 
> Am I surprised Cipo was juiced up? Of course not. In the 90s everyone (especially in Italy) was doing EPO so why wouldn't the Lion King?


You've got to be there at the end and be relatively fresh. Doping matters for sprinters as well.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Dwayne Barry said:


> You've got to be there at the end and be relatively fresh. Doping matters for sprinters as well.


Yep, it matters but its not essential the way it is for GC contenders.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

kbiker3111 said:


> Yep, it matters but its not essential the way it is for GC contenders.


This is what we have been told. 

So why did Cipo, the guy who rarely ever finished a GT and often climbed off after the 1st hill _need_ to use Fuentes?

Didn't Cipo just threaten legal action against those trying to expose him???


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

pro athlete dopes, tens shocked, news @ 11


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, some here will get some satisfaction that yet another retired rider is being investigated - and not just thier man-crush. So Cippo will lose his victories - will they be given to others? Will he be made to re-pay winner's monies?

Interesting to see how CONI handles this.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

LostViking said:


> Well, some here will get some satisfaction that yet another retired rider is being investigated - and not just thier man-crush. So Cippo will lose his victories - will they be given to others? Will he be made to re-pay winner's monies?
> 
> Interesting to see how CONI handles this.


I doubt he'll face any real punishment. They haven't exactly given Pantani's Giro and TdF title back.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Dwayne Barry said:


> You've got to be there at the end and be relatively fresh. Doping matters for sprinters as well.


Right. 

And even if it doesn't benefit a racer during the event, it can improve their training/recovery. Sources: Sprinter Jones tested positive for EPO - trackandfield - ESPN


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

He was great to watch. One of the smoothest and most powerful pedaling styles. Compare him to gorilla who looks like a constipated woodpecker when he sprints.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

foto said:


> He was great to watch. One of the smoothest and most powerful pedaling styles. Compare him to gorilla who looks like a constipated woodpecker when he sprints.


His chomping makes him look like a Muppet, too.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Mario Cipollini Throws Bottles - YouTube


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Mario probably wasn't doping in April, 2004 at the Tour de Georgia. The only way he made it up Brasstown Bald was for all of us along the mountain to push him up it.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Tedinator said:


> Mario probably wasn't doping in April, 2004 at the Tour de Georgia. The only way he made it up Brasstown Bald was for all of us along the mountain to push him up it.



Just like a vid I saw of him at MSR in '03 as the reigning champ being pushed up a hill by several of his team mates.


I believe they were about 2/3 way through the race. Pretty sad site.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> Just like a vid I saw of him at MSR in '03 as the reigning champ being pushed up a hill by several of his team mates.
> 
> 
> I believe they were about 2/3 way through the race. Pretty sad site.


Wadda you talking about? He's a sprinter. He doesn't go up hills.


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

They won't make a big deal out of it. It's mildly embarassing, and as much to him as it is to Italian Cycling, but not much more. Everyone knew it, and he has such a flamboyant personality it doesn't affect who he is or what he has "accomplished." His qualities and fame as a sprinter were as much down to style as they were to his engine.

If I were him I'd just get over it, admit it, say everyone else was doing it, and strip naked for the camera. Not necessarily in that order. That way, everything will be forgiven.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

moskowe said:


> They won't make a big deal out of it. It's mildly embarassing, and as much to him as it is to Italian Cycling, but not much more. Everyone knew it, and he has such a flamboyant personality it doesn't affect who he is or what he has "accomplished." His qualities and fame as a sprinter were as much down to style as they were to his engine.
> 
> If I were him I'd just get over it, admit it, say everyone else was doing it, and strip naked for the camera. Not necessarily in that order. That way, everything will be forgiven.


Sounds like a good strategy!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

foto said:


> Wadda you talking about? He's a sprinter. He doesn't go up hills.


Tis true.


But he looked better the previous year when he won it.


----------

